# What winch for my truck??



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Looking at putting a winch on my truck 1500 silverado. Any suggestions?? Warn or ramsey?? Any info is great. Thanks and happy trails to all.......marty


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Seeing how you started that "4x4 - got yours stuck yet ?" thread. And now you're looking for a winch, I'm assuming you're planning on having some fun ?


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

" difference between men and boys is the price of the toys"
Wonder what she meant by that lol........marty


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Got that right Marty. Wait until you start pricing those Warn's. I bet you're looking at spending at least $500 or more for just the winch. Then you'll need a mount.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Yep just pick up a nice matching capper for it today. What I'd like to get is a grill guard with a place for a winch and some lights as well. Probably whole set up around 1600 and changed. Thinking it's safer to use a winch and besides if I get stuck I can lie and say I didn't Have to say though that new 4" recovery strap was expensive but does a nice job. Figures though gas yesterday was a 157 and today at 176. I might have to sell my truck and buy a horse LOL........Marty


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

It was always my understanding that a winch should have at least twice the capacity of the weight of the truck. In other words, if you have a 4000 pound truck then you should purchase a winch that has at least an 8000 pound capacity. This is a very loose rule of thumb but one I followed when I picked up my Warn wench. I have not regretted my purchase and have used it extensively over the years.

One thing that I would recommend is to pick up the high capacity pulleys that are available in the Warn line. I know that Tractor Supply, Cabalas, and others carry Warn supplies including the pulleys. When you use a pulley you can double the amount of weight. So for example, if you need to pull yourself up hill, the configuration that goes from your truck to a pulley attached at the top of the hill and then back down to your truck effectively doubles the pulling power. Get at least a winch strap for wrapping around trees and an auxilary pulley.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks orge I'm thinking about going 8 myself. Hope I can find a mount that will have a place for bumper guard and lights as well. I seen one on a truck a while back but don't remember the configuration.

Maybe a good machinist could whip out something. A fellow at a truck place told me westin doesn't even make a bar for two products like that. I guess you'd need it to be welded and bolted as well to the frame of your truck. For sure wouldn't want that winch coming off 

Thanks for the idea of a pulley. Going to look for a extra cable as well. How much cable comes with your winch???. Thanks again and happy trails.........marty


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

> _Originally posted by jpollman _
> *Got that right Marty. Wait until you start pricing those Warn's. I bet you're looking at spending at least $500 or more for just the winch. Then you'll need a mount. *


500$ is what I'm telling her. I'm sure for her valentines day she would want me to invest in it. She told me something about "using it to pull my head out" Can't figure out what she means???  .......Marty


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

wouldnt by either of those winches. mile Marker makes the best winch out there. They did a pull rating test on all brands of winches w/ all using same set ups. all of them except mile markers cable snapped before there pull rating was maxed.
you can see the actuall test video on our web site. thats why mile marker is used by the military.
www.powerhouse4x4.homestead.com


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Marty; What ever winch you get buy a tree saver strap to use with it. Winch cables and chains will tear the he$$ out of a tree trunk.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Alot of the grill guards nowadays are made more for show. Wouln't that suck to start winching yourself out and all of the sudden your bumper and grill guard come flying off!


----------

